# Generic F2L Query



## Kirjava (Dec 9, 2009)

Ignoring LL Edges.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

R F R' F' or U R U' R'


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

U R U' R'
R' F R F' 
Did I win?


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 9, 2009)

Speedsolving has server issues while I tried to make the poll part, so you both missed the point.

Anyway, I've been doing more F2L recently, and was interested to know which one you guys preferred when you had the choice.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2009)

y2 z R U R' U'


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually use:
R U' R' F' U' F R U R'


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

I cant chose. In terms of feel, I like the "Sledgehammer" better. In speed, I'm better at the "Anti sexy move". In a solve I use the both equally. I guess I'll pick the sledgehammer because not being 2 gen means it can orient edges.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Didn't you already post up there?
Anti sexy for me, ignoring LL edges.

With LL edges I'd use the sledgehammer if I had a chance to orient 2/all LL edges

sz35: What?


----------



## sz35 (Dec 9, 2009)

I use the one that fits more for the situation I have/ For example:




R U' R2 F R F'




R U2 R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## EE-Cuber (Dec 9, 2009)

I use URU'R' because I tilt the cube a little bit doing F' with my thumb.. this tilting of the cube causes me to lose look ahead in the top layer for that brief moment.. and thats why I use URU'R' exclusively.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

Usually I will use U R U' R', so I answered that in the poll, but if I think R' F R F' will flow better or leave a better LL position I will do that.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Usually I will use U R U' R', so I answered that in the poll, but if I think R' F R F' will flow better or leave a better LL position I will do that.


This.


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2009)

Oops, I voted before the picture loaded. I voted Sledgehammer because it's a fun name (and its inverse the Hedgeslammer makes me giggle)


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

HAMSLEGGER


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 9, 2009)

sledgehammer


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2009)

Edward said:


> I guess I'll pick the sledgehammer because *not being 2 gen* means it can orient edges.


I'll just hilight this here..


----------



## Kian (Dec 9, 2009)

joey said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll pick the sledgehammer because *not being 2 gen* means it can orient edges.
> ...



LOL Somebody should familiarize themselves with cubing terminology.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Oops, I voted before the picture loaded. I voted Sledgehammer because it's a fun name (and its inverse the Hedgeslammer makes me giggle)



Also the poll doesn't have the correct answer, amirite?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

ZZ = U R U' R' (most of the time)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Also the poll doesn't have the correct answer, amirite?



Of course it does. You pick your favourite out of the options suggested. I'm not about to go listing all the alternatives.

Kudos for cross on left tho.


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, I voted before the picture loaded. I voted Sledgehammer because it's a fun name (and its inverse the Hedgeslammer makes me giggle)
> ...



Yes, urrite. *cross on left high five*


----------



## Musturd (Dec 9, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ZZ = U R U' R' (most of the time)



Agree


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Musturd said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ = U R U' R' (most of the time)
> ...



How long have you been with ZZ?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 9, 2009)

It all depends where my fingers are, but usually Sledgehammer


----------



## aronpm (Dec 9, 2009)

I use this really fingertrick-friendly optimal alg for this case that I found with Cube Explorer. You should try it! It's U F' B U' F R U' R' U2 B' U2


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 10, 2009)

In F2L I use URU'R' because it is better for lookahead for me and I regrip to do R'FRF'. I often do cube rotation to avoid R'FRF'. However there are exceptions, like there is a shortcut R'F2RF2 which I use because it is 4 move.

In LL I often use R'FRF' because it is fast.


----------



## adimare (Dec 10, 2009)

U R U' R', because I change my grip when I do R' F R F'. I grip with my thumb on F, middle finger on B. For R' F R F' I place the thumb on D, middle finger on U so I can do the F' using my left hand's index finger.



Edward said:


> I guess I'll pick the sledgehammer because *not being 2 gen* means it can orient edges.


:fp


----------

